# Plowing tips.



## lewdo (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello Gentlemen and any Ladies out there. I'm new to this site and new to the plowing world. Like many others out there, been laid off and starting a landscape business and figured I'd better pick up a plow and push some snow.

Was curious about any tricks of the trades any of you pros could share with me. I know some of the more obvious things like plow slow, watch for objects in the parking lot or around edges.

Any comments and suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Go easy until you learn the ropes and walk the lot before it is snow covered if possible and make a note of any "problems"


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Everything above so far. Another biggie is to have the proper insurance. One mistake or accident can put you and your family in the poor house really quick without it.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome to plow Site,

If you need to map out the lot, or take pictures.

Go slow, Plow with finesse.

Completely stop and weight just a sec be for shifting in to revers or drive.

If you don't have a trans cooler, get one.

Change your trans fluid every year.

Bring tools, and extra parts.

Spray your plow with "pam" or a silcon spray to help the snow slide off.

Find a back up.

Don't rush.

Have fun.


* any other questions put'em up and some will know


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Grassbusters said:


> Welcome to plow Site,
> 
> If you need to map out the lot, or take pictures.
> 
> ...


Good expanded advise too but do not forget the insurance either that someone else mentioned too and lots of it "just in case".


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Be careful if you can't see the edges of the driveway, road or lot. I do not trust other people's memory as to what is where. Invarably, they'll say "oops, I forgot about that - sorry". Starting out - never plow with a car behind you - even parked. Very first job I ever plowed was a neighbor's driveway. I was concentrating on doing a good job. Started backing up for the next run; I'd checked behind me and was planning the next push. Looked in the mirror and there was their car - right there off the driver side rear corner. Got stopped by about 6" short of buying a new front quarter panel, bumper, grille, hood, radiator ....

Treat everybody in a professional manner - even friends and family. Many times people have started "just talking" and got around to talking business. Now if I'd started out talking about plowing (or other business matters) in a flippant manner, it would be difficult for them to start taking me seriously. On the subject of friends and family, spell it out from the beginning if you intend to be paid for services rendered or are doing as a friend/family member. I believe in either charging full rate or not at all. If you charge less, you may see it as doing them a favor, but they may also see it as them doing you a favor (giving you their business).

Be prepared. Have your equipment in working order at all times. Check and service everything on regular basis. Keep the fuel tank full. Check the oil more often than usual. Carry warm clothes (including socks and boots) in the truck. Carry a cell phone or means to call for help. Carry some snacks. Carry repair parts (hoses, hydraulic fluid) and shovel. 

Don't get hung up on pricing. If you're a little low or high, you'll be able to figure it out as you go (you won't get any jobs or all of them). Avoid long-term contracts for the first year or so.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

So true :salute:


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

And "if" you make a mistake and damage something, own it early on and make it right and do not try to hide it as reputation can make or break you whether just starting out or a seasoned pro.


----------



## lewdo (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for all the good ideas! I appreciate the quick responses.


----------

